
What's this? Secret.Google.com You are invited Enter only with - tomordonez
I was looking at my google analytics and I saw a strange spike in traffic. Under &quot;language&quot; I saw &quot;secret.google.com You are invited! Enter only with this ticket URL. Copy it. Vote for...&quot; All this traffic came from Russia.
======
cpg1111
Well it's not in Google's DNS records... Is that G an actual "G"? Read this
[http://mashable.com/2016/11/21/fake-google-
domain/#EfEO7G8ZY...](http://mashable.com/2016/11/21/fake-google-
domain/#EfEO7G8ZYaq8)

~~~
tomordonez
Yes this is exactly the same problem. Thanks so much.

